# Wii



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow,
I have to admit I wasn't all that interested in a Wii (I'm more of a PS man) but then I saw how these people really got into these games using the new controller....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJUU6tq31g&mode=related&search=

amazing stuff.....all they need now is little strap on controllers for your feet to play soccer with!

What impressed me most was the way most people seemed a bit unsure of it at first but they end up getting right into it and being totally immersed in the game.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, can't wait to get mine!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Wii will rock you.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

This looks like my kind of thing...much more than our XBox which we rarely use, except to watch DVDs!

Still...not sure I want to fork out the $$. I'll have to try it first...Loafer, let me know when you guys get one!


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

I hope Nintendo does really well with the Wii. They keep proving to be the only ones to think outside of the box, pushing the limits of gaming. Rather then simply upgrading hardware.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Counting down the days!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

14!!! Here's a funny comic for you guys. http://www.infendo.com/uploaded_images/11-01-2006-714167.jpg


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Time Until Launch 
6 days, 02 hours, 41 minutes, and 49 seconds


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone wanna line up with me at best buy, or if they're sold out, toys r us? PM me.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

good luck with that, weren't they all pre-sale?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Nope!


----------

